# Bachmann vs Accucraft wheel flange question.



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

All I have is Accucraft rolling stock...so... are the wheel profiles the same (1:20.3 stuff).


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Accucraft passenger truck wheels have a 2.5mm deep flange: Bachmann (large ) metal wheels have a 3.5mm flange. 

Just to make sure the 'flange' is the bit at the back of the wheel that is inside the rail when they are on the track? 

These measurements are from wheels in England, the Accucraft ones are off the D&RG coaches, and the Bachmann ones are from a archbar freight truck.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They're close to each other, but not identical. Accucraft's wheels have a larger fillet between the flange and wheel tread. Bachmann's flanges are around .100" deep, Accucrafts around .095", so they're about the same. Bachmann's flanges are thicker, resulting in a narrower back-to-back spacing (1.550" as opposed to 1.575"). Bachmann has a few different wheel profiles out there. Their "standard" Big Hauler wheelset has a different profile than that on their Spectrum cars, which is different still from the wheels on some of the locos... Neither wheels should have trouble with track built to G1MRA standards. 

Later, 

K


----------

